# new member hello from cumbria!!



## dannyt79 (Dec 4, 2008)

any tt heads live in or near cumbria?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wallsend , not too far as the wall runs :roll: have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Im just outside Cumbria.... well by about 370 miles

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

